

Ask HN: Cheap places to stay in the Bay Area? - kevbam

I am part of an Irish start-up and I am going to be in the Bay Area for a number of meetings with my co-founder from the 14th until the 27th of June. We have teamed up with another start-up, another 2 guys and are looking to find cheap places to stay for the duration of the trip. Our current best option is hostels in downtown San Fran for around $40 a night. Anyone have any ideas or offers? We are an open and easy going bunch.
======
fredophile
Hotels near the airport are cheaper than in the city. BART from the airport to
SF is pretty convenient. You might be able to save some money that way but be
more comfortable than a hostel. Some hotels include breakfast in the price
which can also help.

Alternatively, look on AirBnB or Craigslist for someplace big enough for all
of you to share. It might work out about the same as a hostel but would
probably be more comfortable. Just be sure to check what part of the city
they're in and what your transit options will be from there.

~~~
kevbam
Thanks, I will definitely have a look at these options. Especially the airport
one!

------
jefflinwood
Camping? You could camp out at McDonald County Park, if you bought a couple of
cheap tents and gear from Walmart. Convenient for Sand Hill Road, but not
really convenient for SF. You'd need a car.

Otherwise, I'd second the AirBNB apartment idea - I think you could probably
skip the "hacker houses" and just look for something where you could get a 2
bedroom apartment.

------
BrandanUC
If you decide to go with a hostel I'd recommend
[http://www.adelaidehostel.com/mb/](http://www.adelaidehostel.com/mb/) very
clean and safe with good wifi and free breakfast.

------
charlesdm
Can't you rent a nice apt through Airbnb for $160-200 a night? You can
probably negotiate a discount as well, if you're staying for 2 weeks.

~~~
kevbam
I have been looking on airbnb and there seems to be some good options, however
a lot of them are very expensive. There are some nice hacker houses. I
messaged them and I am waiting to hear back from them.

------
koberstein
Have you tried couchsurfing.com ?

~~~
kevbam
I had forgotten about couchsurfing,not sure my profile still works. I will
give it a try. Thanks.

